# Engine Guide



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone know all the vehicles that came with KA24DE\Es? I'm hoping to find all the horsepower differences between years, etc...

E 89-90 240SX 140 hp 152 tq 8.6:1 compression
E 90-97 Hardbody 135 154 
DE 91-94 240SX 155 9.5:1

I've heard the Axxess, Stanza, and Altimas also come with them. The 91 240SX exhaust cam is a nice upgrade to other DEs. Just trying to piece together info.


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

The Stanza's Had the E's and the Altimas had the DE's the Axxess im not entirely sure about. and By hardbody do you mean the pickup?.

Im sure the frontier also has the KA24DE engine if im not mistaken. a good platform for this would be 

Engine Code: KA24DE
Displacement: Liters and cc's
Cylinders: 4
Valvetrain: Dual overhead cam, 4 valves per cylinder 
Bore & Stroke:
Rod Ratio:
Compression Ratio: 9.5:1
Horsepower: 155 HP @ xxxx rpms
Torque: 165 ft*lbs @ xxxx rpms
Cars Available: 91-98 240sx, 93-99 Altima, etc...

I think that would be a good format for something like this... thats my .02 cents though


----------



## JhnBrackett (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks like a good format to me too. I believe the 98+ Nissan Trucks have DOHCs. Though havn't really learned anything new and no one ahs added there 2 cents to this tpool


----------



## B11_Wagon (Mar 31, 2004)

My parents had a '99 Altima for a year or so and I'm sure it had a KA24DE in it. I _think_ it was 140Hp, but couldn't give you a torque number..


----------

